# FreeBSD 8.2 and Asus Eee PC 1005PXD (snd_hda)



## DeathStar (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi, guys. Install FreeBSD on the Asus Eee PC 1005 PXD and I have a problem with the sound. The fact that the sound does not play from built-in speakers. When the connector is inserted in 3.5 headphones or speakers the sound of them playing. The following quote their configs. 

```
deathstar # sysctl hw.snd dev.pcm 
 hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1 
 hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25 
 hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000 
 hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1 
 hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183 040 
 hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97 
 hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0 
 hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ: 16000,0,2500,62,0,2500: -9,9,1,0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000 
 hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0 
 hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45 
 hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1 
 hw.snd.latency_profile: 1 
 hw.snd.latency: 5 
 hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1 
 hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1 
 hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0 
 hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1 
 hw.snd.verbose: 0 
 hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16 
 hw.snd.default_unit: 0 
 hw.snd.version: 2009061500/i386 
 hw.snd.default_auto: 1 
 dev.pcm.0.% desc: HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM # 0 Analog 
 dev.pcm.0.% driver: pcm 
 dev.pcm.0.% parent: hdac0 
 dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1 
 dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed 
 dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48 000 
 dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le: 2.0 
 dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1 
 dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed 
 dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48 000 
 dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le: 2.0 
 dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 16 384 
 dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0 
deathstar # cat / dev / sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386) 
Installed devices: 
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda (1p: 13v/0r: 0v) default 

deathstar # dmesg | grep hda 
 hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf7cf8000-0xf7cfbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0 
 hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142 
 hdac0: [ITHREAD] 
 hdac0: HDA Codec # 0: Realtek ALC269 
 hdac0: hdac_audio_as_parse: Duplicate pin 15 (26) in association 1! Disabling association. 
 pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 
 hdac0: Dumping AFG cad = 0 nid = 1 pins: 
 hdac0: nid 18 0x99a30920 as 2 seq 0 Mic Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 9 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 20 0x9923011f as a 15 seq Headphones Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT EAPD Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT 
 hdac0: nid 24 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 25 0x41111140 as 4 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 26 0x0121441f as a 15 seq Headphones Jack jack 1 loc 1 color Green misc 4 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 27 0x41111120 as 2 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 29 0x4006852d as 2 seq 13 Line-out None jack 0 loc six color Purple misc 5 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 33 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: NumGPIO = 2 NumGPO = 0 NumGPI = 0 GPIWake = 0 GPIUnsol = 1 
 hdac0: GPIO: data = 0x00000000 enable = 0x00000000 direction = 0x00000000 
 hdac0: wake = 0x00000000 unsol = 0x00000000 sticky = 0x00000000 
 hdac0: Dumping AFG cad = 0 nid = 1 pins: 
 hdac0: nid 18 0x99a30920 as 2 seq 0 Mic Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 9 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 20 0x9923011f as a 15 seq Headphones Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT EAPD Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT 
 hdac0: nid 24 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 25 0x41111140 as 4 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 26 0x0121441f as a 15 seq Headphones Jack jack 1 loc 1 color Green misc 4 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 27 0x41111120 as 2 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 29 0x4006852d as 2 seq 13 Line-out None jack 0 loc six color Purple misc 5 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 33 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: NumGPIO = 2 NumGPO = 0 NumGPI = 0 GPIWake = 0 GPIUnsol = 1 
 hdac0: GPIO: data = 0x00000000 enable = 0x00000000 direction = 0x00000000 
 hdac0: wake = 0x00000000 unsol = 0x00000000 sticky = 0x00000000 
 hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf7cf8000-0xf7cfbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0 
 hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142 
 hdac0: [ITHREAD] 
 hdac0: HDA Codec # 0: Realtek ALC269 
 pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 
 hdac0: Dumping AFG cad = 0 nid = 1 pins: 
 hdac0: nid 18 0x99a30920 as 2 seq 0 Mic Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 9 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 20 0x99130110 as a seq 0 Speaker Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT EAPD Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT 
 hdac0: nid 24 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 25 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 26 0x0121441f as a 15 seq Headphones Jack jack 1 loc 1 color Green misc 4 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 27 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 29 0x4006852d as 2 seq 13 Line-out None jack 0 loc six color Purple misc 5 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 33 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: NumGPIO = 2 NumGPO = 0 NumGPI = 0 GPIWake = 0 GPIUnsol = 1 
 hdac0: GPIO: data = 0x00000000 enable = 0x00000000 direction = 0x00000000 
 hdac0: wake = 0x00000000 unsol = 0x00000000 sticky = 0x00000000 
 hdac0: Dumping AFG cad = 0 nid = 1 pins: 
 hdac0: nid 18 0x99a30920 as 2 seq 0 Mic Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 9 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 20 0x99130110 as a seq 0 Speaker Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT EAPD Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT 
 hdac0: nid 24 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 25 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN VREF Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 26 0x0121441f as a 15 seq Headphones Jack jack 1 loc 1 color Green misc 4 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 27 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 29 0x4006852d as 2 seq 13 Line-out None jack 0 loc six color Purple misc 5 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: IN 
 hdac0: nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: nid 33 0x411111f0 as 15 seq 0 Speaker None jack 1 loc 1 color Black misc 1 [DISABLED] 
 hdac0: Caps: OUT HP Sense: 0x00000000 
 hdac0: NumGPIO = 2 NumGPO = 0 NumGPI = 0 GPIWake = 0 GPIUnsol = 1 
 hdac0: GPIO: data = 0x00000000 enable = 0x00000000 direction = 0x00000000 
 hdac0: wake = 0x00000000 unsol = 0x00000000 sticky = 0x00000000 
 deathstar # 
deathstar # cat / boot / loader.conf 
snd_hda_load = "YES" 
hw.snd.verbose = 4
```
What else should tweak the sound is turned off when headphones or speakers went into my notebook speakers?


----------



## DeathStar (Sep 8, 2011)

```
FreeBSD deathstar.ruscollection 9.0-BETA2 FreeBSD 9.0-BETA2 # 0: Fri Sep 2 18:11:58 MSD 2011 
[email]deathstar@deathstar.ruscollection[/email]: /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```

In this version the problem remained. How to get sound from the speakers?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2011)

That it works with headphones says it's close.  snd_hda(4) talks about how to configure the outputs.  I have not needed that, so have no specific settings to suggest.


----------



## DeathStar (Sep 9, 2011)

I tried a different twist configurations - up odinkovy, the headphone sound is, but there is no built-in speakers. Has anyone set up the sound on these netbooks?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2011)

If you use a translating service, at least check _what_ you post _before_ you post it. We don't know what *odinkovy* is.


----------



## DeathStar (Sep 12, 2011)

*odinkovy*=same,sorry


----------



## dareni (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 1001px with the similar codec and the same symptoms and gave up on snd_hda after extensive pinout configuration tweaking without success. Installing  audio/oss was successful. You do need to recompile the kernel to remove snd_hda because even with 
	
	



```
snd_load="NO"
```
 and 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="NO"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf the driver still loads in 9.0-RC2. Is this a bug? If you try to load oss with snd_hda the kernel will panic.


----------

